# New Strainer in Fraser River



## gofast505 (Mar 27, 2004)

Just before second RR bridge. Left hand channel, dont see it until its to late. Go far far right, def raft ripper. I personally have not seen it yet, got the call this morning so I am passing it on.


----------

